# Stepping Stone



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

As I sort out the various tris I've bred, I continue to plan towards having pink eyed ticked tricolors.

This is a mature doe from a tri pairing. she obviously does not show any tri or splashed markings, but she's got the kind of qualities I like to see in a mousie; nice big long body, good color, nice eyes, bold markings, and attitude to spare. Her ears and tail are acceptable to me, and I think she is a good example of the progress I've made in breeding bigger, healthier stock.



I had a heck of a time getting a good pic of her. She shows her attitude in this photo which says: I am Mouse!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

She looks like a guard dog. hehehe...


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

She sure tells you who's boss doesn't she? I love the rusty shades that fade very nicely into other colors. Is there satin ivory on her face? So lovely!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She's marked satin dove, I guess she'd be called pied by most on this forum.

She's the one in her tank who always comes running when I come near or opens the tank top, then as soon as she sees my hand, she runs away, runs back again, runs away....very, very playful, another quality which I breed for. When I let her onto my hand I have to endure her crawling all over me, I just know she end up in my hair if I left it down in the mousery. I always wear a bandana covering my hair, which I tie in a lover's hasty knot as I learned hair absorbs mousey odor all too well.


----------

